# Acoustic wall panels



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone have a list of companies that will build acoustic wall panels using my submitted art work for the cloth covering?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

GIK Acoustics will make panels from artwork that the customer supplies.


----------

